# Meet the Girls



## rainyspirit5 (Oct 16, 2007)

First picture is (left) Wizzer and (right) Squeaky.
Second picture (left) Seven and (right) Chanel. All sisters too.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful kitties and such a nice setting! We love pictures so keep 'em coming.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart they are all very beautiful...


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

They are so unique looking, I love them!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Lovely! The little dilute girl looks so petite and cute!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Very cute!!! 
My parents had a bunny named Whizzer. They called him that because, well, he whizzed on everything? Any similarity there? hehe


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Extremely pretty sisters... love the variety of colors in their coats


----------



## rainyspirit5 (Oct 16, 2007)

AddFran said:


> Very cute!!!
> My parents had a bunny named Whizzer. They called him that because, well, he whizzed on everything? Any similarity there? hehe


 :lol: yes before we had her spayed she was marking her territory :roll:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Had a feeling...it's one of those names I think that has to come with a reason behind it. :wink:


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

they are so pretty! love the patterns


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Awww! They are all so cute.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful girls! :luv

Four sisters! I thought I had my hands full with two!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such lovely colours on those kitties!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

OM your girls are beautiful! :luv


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

They are just gorgeous girls !!! :heart


----------

